# Look 695 sizing help



## diegogarcia

Hi,

Currently have a Pinarello Dogma 54cm which has a 550 top tube. A good fit with 170mm cranks and 90/100mm stem, can ride it all day. I have been thinking about a 695 as a 40th birthday gift to myself but am not sure on sizing, head says medium with 545 top tube but I note the bike is compact due to sloping top tube so i am thinking large might be a better fit for me. I am just about 5'9" but have shorter legs longer torso. The large frame is 56 but sloping would be 549.

Bit confused really !!!!


----------



## Tumppi

M size frame with 10-11cm c-stem would be perfect for you. L size is too long for you.
Hope this help.

Tumppi


----------



## diegogarcia

Tumppi said:


> M size frame with 10-11cm c-stem would be perfect for you. L size is too long for you.
> Hope this help.
> 
> Tumppi


Thanks Tumpi. Interesting that you say that. I have a real fear of buying compact but that looks right. My only concern was that the trigonometry of the slope meant an L would be more akin to my current ride.


----------



## Tumppi

diegogarcia said:


> Thanks Tumpi. Interesting that you say that. I have a real fear of buying compact but that looks right. My only concern was that the trigonometry of the slope meant an L would be more akin to my current ride.


Well I'm same size with you and I have L size with 12cm stem. But I'm a racer and my bike cockpit lenght is 58cm ( tip of saddle to center of the bar). My inseam lenght is 86.5cm=34".

If you like bigger frame then you have to take L size with 10-11cm stem (about 15mm longer than your current bike) but I don't recommend it. I can see no point to take under 10cm stem to any road bike. If you feel that your current pinarello is too small then take L if it feels ok then take M. Also I suggest to try 172.5mm crank lenght which is very easy to adjust with Zed2 cranks.


----------



## diegogarcia

Tumppi said:


> Well I'm same size with you and I have L size with 12cm stem. But I'm a racer and my bike cockpit lenght is 58cm ( tip of saddle to center of the bar). My inseam lenght is 86.5cm=34".
> 
> If you like bigger frame then you have to take L size with 10-11cm stem (about 15mm longer than your current bike) but I don't recommend it. I can see no point to take under 10cm stem to any road bike. If you feel that your current pinarello is too small then take L if it feels ok then take M. Also I suggest to try 172.5mm crank lenght which is very easy to adjust with Zed2 cranks.


Your spot on. I ride 170mm as I have short legs, 29 inseam but I am a very powerful rider with big legs, akin to Greipel and the 170mm help me climb. 

Take on board all you say but the medium with 545 tt and 110mm stem makes sense. The head tube length appeals too as its a racey bike but with a decent position.

Appreciate your time.


----------



## Ekku12

Hi, I am also looking to buy a Look 695 and am wondering what would be the correct frame size for me.
I am 184 cm tall, inseam leg length 86 cm, arm length 69 cm (shoulder-knuckles).

Could I go with frame size L (55 cm) or do I need to go with XL (57 cm)?
695 size L top tube (B) length is 560 mm, which is the same length as in my current Bianchi.

Would appreciate your insight on this.

Many thanks.


----------



## Olivier

I'm 183cm and I ride a L/55. Definitively a XL is to large for me.
Some pics of my 695 Swiss bike in the Look section (pics).
Olivier


----------



## Ekku12

Thanks Olivier for your quick comment, which confirms my view on this.
I also went for bike measurement in a bike store and they recommended L/55. So I will go with L/55. Cheers!


----------



## George M

Tumppi said:


> Well I'm same size with you and I have L size with 12cm stem. But I'm a racer and my bike cockpit lenght is 58cm ( tip of saddle to center of the bar). *My inseam lenght is 86.5cm=34".*If you like bigger frame then you have to take L size with 10-11cm stem (about 15mm longer than your current bike) but I don't recommend it. I can see no point to take under 10cm stem to any road bike. If you feel that your current pinarello is too small then take L if it feels ok then take M. Also I suggest to try 172.5mm crank lenght which is very easy to adjust with Zed2 cranks.


Just out of curiosity. Whats your measurement from your BB to saddle top. I have the same inseam and the same cockpit size and my bb to saddle top is 77.5.
Thanks.


----------



## Tumppi

George M said:


> Just out of curiosity. Whats your measurement from your BB to saddle top. I have the same inseam and the same cockpit size and my bb to saddle top is 77.5.
> Thanks.


I have 76.0cm


----------



## RK250

Like the original poster, I'm 175cm w 83cm inseam. I currently ride a M 595 Ultra with a -10 Pro stem(110mm) along with 75mm spacer below providing a saddle to bar drop of 8cm. If I pulled the trigger on a 695, the headtube of the M is or seems way too tall. If I had a magic wand, I'd have 14cm headtube instead of a 14.8cm of which is the headtube size on a M 595 hence going 695, I was thinking I need a S. Stack is obviously lower, which is good, I think I can be comfortable on 85mm-90mm drop and the reach I believe varies slightly such as (don't hold me to it) 383 compared to 384mm. So, the question is, headtube of a M 695 seems huge (16+?). Has anyone sized down compared to their 585/595?


----------



## Tumppi

RK250 said:


> Like the original poster, I'm 175cm w 83cm inseam. I currently ride a M 595 Ultra with a -10 Pro stem(110mm) along with 75mm spacer below providing a saddle to bar drop of 8cm. If I pulled the trigger on a 695, the headtube of the M is or seems way too tall. If I had a magic wand, I'd have 14cm headtube instead of a 14.8cm of which is the headtube size on a M 595 hence going 695, I was thinking I need a S. Stack is obviously lower, which is good, I think I can be comfortable on 85mm-90mm drop and the reach I believe varies slightly such as (don't hold me to it) 383 compared to 384mm. So, the question is, headtube of a M 695 seems huge (16+?). Has anyone sized down compared to their 585/595?


695 headtube isn't as tall as it seems to be? There isn't need for headset top cap which you must have in 595. That lowers 695 head tube by 15mm. 595 M size HT + cap = 163mm, 695 head tube 162,5mm. Quite identical?


----------



## RK250

Yes, I too thought of that. The topcap of the Headfit is almost 20mm so add that to the 14.8 headtube on a 595 to verify your comparison to the dimensions of the 695. In my case, I believe going size S make more sense as the C stem inclination is limited on the negative angle to only 6 degrees, right? Going S with slightly more raised stem angle might be the better fitting 695. All that said, I'm totally pleased with the 595 and will stick not unless there was a deal which I could not refuse on a 695. They are beautiful machines.


----------



## justin.

One thing that might help is our demo program. If you can visit your local LOOK dealer, they can contact us for a demo 695 that you to test. This way you can make sure the Medium or Large is what you need.


----------



## Guest

FWIW -

I typically ride a 52cm standard geometry tt. I'm 5'9 with a 30" inseam. While most people would suggest that I would be a Medium - I am a Small in the 695. Given the fantastic adjustability in the stem and crank length, it allows me to get the atypical race fit that I'm after. 

We just got our 695 Demo bike and I have ridden it a few times. I can say without a doubt that it is the best road bike I have ever ridden. I typically wouldn't go as far as to say this, but the stiffness of the front end and BB along with the comfort of the E-post is really amazing. If your in Southern California please feel free to stop by our store and try it for yourself!


----------



## simon_london

*695 sizing*

FYI - Probikersupply

Please can you assist - I'm 5'9" and am on the verge of buying a Look 695 - I usually go for a 53cm but I'm tempted with a 51cm as I like a lot of seat post sticking out - can you please tell be on 51 small what is the distance form the top of the seat to the top of the top tube ????

Many thanks.


----------



## RK250

Simon, I believe you're destine for the small. I'm your height but 83cm inseam and where I think a medium is too big for guys our size is in regard to getting enough bar drop. This is indeed related to your preference on lots of standover (or seatpost exposed). I think it would be ideal to see both bikes but I think you're going to end up on a small.
Disclaimer; I'm on a med 595 and I think a small would have worked but so maxed out, also 695 is a different enough animal to consider change of size. Good luck.


----------



## simon_london

Thanks for the response RK250. I went to my local LOOK dealer today and the medium is just perfect. my bottom bracket to seat height is 70.5cm - on the 695 this will give me ~20cm between the top tube and seat top - 20cm of seat tube is ideal for me. 

I think whats confused me somewhat in my search for a modern composite frame is that other makes (cervelo/specilized) inc Look quote a virtual seat tube length - so a 54cm for example actually measure 50-51cm BB to top of seat tube!!! I'm sorted now – just have to sell the wife and kids on ebay to raise the cash for the damn thing!!!
Cheers

Simon


----------



## RK250

Huh. I'm surprised the M worked better than the small. Actually I had a similar experience today at a Cannondale shop so I shouldn't be surprised...
We set the saddle height on a 52 CAAD 10 which I'm considering for early season dirty weather riding at 74.2cm center of bb to top of saddle and we did the same on the 54. I suppose I 'could' ride the 52, but I'd have a bunch of headset spacers like 3.5cm to 4 to get 8.5 of saddle to bar drop. Pretty maxed I'd say and I would have to run maybe as lengthy as a 130mm stem. What would I be gaining? Nothing. What would you be gaining on a S 695 over the M, nothing I guess. 
Say, I have a feeling the family will be totally into Dad getting a new machine. Sell them on the fact you'll remain healthy, stress will vanish and promise you'll not cut into family time for saddle time and I think it is a done deal. 
RK


----------



## Roadrider22

simon_london: I am in the extact sizing spot that you are. When you get your seat mast cut and the build completed can you post a pic or PM me one so I can assess how the saddle height looks on the medium? Thanks.


----------



## clearflight

so have you decided on the small or medium size? i'm deciding to get the 695 but cannot determine exactly the size, thanks


----------



## ironman1976

*Large or Medium 695*

Hi, i could use some help as well. I just purchased this week a 695 in MEDIUM....i am 6'0 and have always used a 56 (mostly Trek)

Today was my 1st ride on it and it felt as i was riding my daughters bike (horribly small for me). The shop owner claims i am a Medium, but all tells me im a L. 

He is ordering a 130mm Stem and claims this will do the magic, but i also have the option of changing the frame to a L. Personally i dont think the longer stem will do the trick....my chest is basically over the stem when i look down.

Would you compare a 56 Madonne (trek) to a L or a M in the 695 Look.

thank you for your help


----------



## eekase

Ironman...
I am 1/4 inch shy of 6ft. I purchased and built up a L 695. I love the way it feels in the drops.
I have always rode 58cm bikes with shorter stems, but looking at the dimensions and tweaks I could make with a 695, I went with a large.....glad I did.


----------



## George M

ironman1976 said:


> Hi, i could use some help as well. I just purchased this week a 695 in MEDIUM....i am 6'0 and have always used a 56 (mostly Trek)
> 
> Today was my 1st ride on it and it felt as i was riding my daughters bike (horribly small for me). The shop owner claims i am a Medium, but all tells me im a L.
> 
> He is ordering a 130mm Stem and claims this will do the magic, but i also have the option of changing the frame to a L. Personally i dont think the longer stem will do the trick....my chest is basically over the stem when i look down.
> 
> Would you compare a 56 Madonne (trek) to a L or a M in the 695 Look.
> 
> thank you for your help


Take it back and tell him you want a large.


----------



## dogshine

ironman1976 said:


> Hi, i could use some help as well. I just purchased this week a 695 in MEDIUM....i am 6'0 and have always used a 56 (mostly Trek)
> 
> Today was my 1st ride on it and it felt as i was riding my daughters bike (horribly small for me). The shop owner claims i am a Medium, but all tells me im a L.
> 
> He is ordering a 130mm Stem and claims this will do the magic, but i also have the option of changing the frame to a L. Personally i dont think the longer stem will do the trick....my chest is basically over the stem when i look down.
> 
> Would you compare a 56 Madonne (trek) to a L or a M in the 695 Look.
> 
> thank you for your help


5'8-9" rides a medium. Too small for you.


----------



## simon_london

road rider 22 - please find pic of my almost complete bike - its a medium i'm 5'9" and I'm very satisfied with the set up. I've measured my hack bike seat height, seat to bars, seat to brake hood, seat to handlebars - there are so many measurements you can take from the current bike your used to and applying them to you new 695 - but do measure and do alter until both are the same - that way you know the geometry of the 695 is bang on  - of course the outcome will be that both bikes will look a little different - this is something you'll get used to look frames as with other offer virtual measurements which make it very confusing when choosing/buying. Also we all see pro riders on small frames - lots of seat tube - this give a low head tube streamlined set up - a must at pro level - but for me/others its not need - I need a higher head tube for comfort.

Bottom line - get all the important biometric measurements sorted and enjoy riding the bike.


----------



## simon_london

Iron man - as per my reply - 6.0f on a medium with a long stem will give you that pro biker set up - but it will feel short/small as you say due to the virtual sizing look use - measure all those important distances on your current comfy familiar bike like seat height, seat tip to bar seat tip to hoods, front wheel centre to hoods, bars ets - match both bike and all should be perfect - any doubts after this are purely optical illusion/gremlins/difference in frame characteristics.

Good luck


----------



## Roadrider22

Thanks simon_london for remembering the pic. I ended up going with a small and at 5'8" that was the right decision for me. Agree, most riders can easily fit on two sizes. Choose the small size for the "pro" fit, lots of seat tube and a longer stem or the larger size for less saddle to bar height drop.


----------



## sub8

simon_london said:


> Iron man - as per my reply - 6.0f on a medium with a long stem will give you that pro biker set up - but it will feel short/small as you say due to the virtual sizing look use - measure all those important distances on your current comfy familiar bike like seat height, seat tip to bar seat tip to hoods, front wheel centre to hoods, bars ets - match both bike and all should be perfect - any doubts after this are purely optical illusion/gremlins/difference in frame characteristics.
> 
> Good luck


Hi i think i am in same hight as you,174 cm (not home with foot) and thinking at a medium as well,but the seat looks so low on your bike,what about a small frame and use the additional spacer under the stem? Would that work you think? What is your height from bb to saddlerails?


----------



## simon_london

Roadrider22 - good call on the small frame choice - at 5'8" this should suit very well - its a tough call choosing frames and to be quite frank too many bike shops are not well enough experienced to be able to assist in the matter of correct frame choice – I feel any shop selling high end kit should be licenced/trained in some many!!!! - it was painful journey for me when I was choosing but now its all so simple. I've been riding for 30 years and much has changed - but we can all carry on learning and hopefully sharing the wisdom.

..... now go enjoy that bicycle.....

S

ps - ALL- the wheels on the pic are chinese and bloody fantastic @ £350 !!!!!


----------



## Roadrider22

I tinkered around with the geometry on a small and medium and photo shopped my center of bb to top of seat height of 71cm on a medium and it looks funky. Probably need a seat height of 72cm or greater to not have it too short on a medium. There is a fair amount of adjustment on the C stem that made the small OK for my desired 2cm of saddle to bar drop.


----------



## simon_london

Rdrider22 - lols - I too photoshopped to glean a seat height and I'm a 72cm seat set up so medium suited - if I had to do it all over again i'd possible be tempted with the small and keep the original head tube height - I've cut the head tube right back and its mint!! But if I got a small the handlebar drop may have been a killer –I’m 40 and cannot take the back hassles no more.
If mini-me off of Austin-Powers had to get a Look frame he’d have a nightmare.
In the good old days of Reynolds 531 life was much simpler!!!!! … mini-me would of liked Reynolds 531!!!


----------



## Roadrider22

simon-london: My previous comments were really meant to help sub8. I would have thought that your seat height was higher than 72 as I really don't think your set up looks bad on the medium. I too at 55 can't tolerate much bar drop.


----------



## Ekku12

ironman1976 said:


> Hi, i could use some help as well. I just purchased this week a 695 in MEDIUM....i am 6'0 and have always used a 56 (mostly Trek)
> 
> Today was my 1st ride on it and it felt as i was riding my daughters bike (horribly small for me). The shop owner claims i am a Medium, but all tells me im a L.
> 
> He is ordering a 130mm Stem and claims this will do the magic, but i also have the option of changing the frame to a L. Personally i dont think the longer stem will do the trick....my chest is basically over the stem when i look down.
> 
> Would you compare a 56 Madonne (trek) to a L or a M in the 695 Look.
> 
> thank you for your help


Ironman, I am the same size as you and have an L and it feels just the right fit for me. I would also consider changing the size to L.


----------



## sub8

Roadrider22 said:


> Thanks simon_london for remembering the pic. I ended up going with a small and at 5'8" that was the right decision for me. Agree, most riders can easily fit on two sizes. Choose the small size for the "pro" fit, lots of seat tube and a longer stem or the larger size for less saddle to bar height drop.


Hallo Roadrider.
Can you post a pic on your beauty.And on what height do you have your saddle (BB to top)?I am 175 cm 82 cm legs and ride my saddle at 72,5 -73 cm.
/Cheers


----------



## Eijndt73

*Same problem for me.*

I am a new kid on the block and hope to find some ansers here.
I love the Looks of the Look 695 and really wanna own one. 
I am loking for a used one and see good offers in all sized and upgrades.
I am 178 cm (5ft10) and have a inseam of 87 cm. My reach is not good now, and my BB to saddle top is now 75 cm but have the feeling that i have to go up. 
Can anybody help my so i at least buy the right frame size.
My ride style is classics 

I can buy a Look 695 Sr 2011 size L with a stem size 110- 120 
Is that a go ore not? I really hope so.

Its so beautiful 

Hope someone can help my 
Thx Eijndt


----------



## Eijndt73

Nice wheels


----------



## JoopBaldyCoot

Ditto above. 
Am 1m82 with 87seam and short reach and would dearly love to spend the family savings on a 695 but I fear that the comfy setup I need will be easier to achieve on an uglier bike


----------



## Tumppi

JoopBaldyCoot said:


> Ditto above.
> Am 1m82 with 87seam and short reach and would dearly love to spend the family savings on a 695 but I fear that the comfy setup I need will be easier to achieve on an uglier bike


Spend the savings. L-size is correct size for you.:thumbsup:

@Eijndt: IMHO You are on the limit between M ja L. However my friend is also 178 and he has long 89cm inseam. He rides L-size with 11cm stem option and he feels it's great. Saddle high on his 695 is 77.5cm if I remember correctly??


----------



## Eijndt73

Thx you Tumppi

I think to be shore thatI will get a pro Bike fit done. Its to much money to gamble and pick the wrong size. I willget back and drop a post when i bought the bike

thx Eijndt


----------



## JC1974

Help!

I am looking at a 695 as well and I am having a hard time choosing the correct size. I am 5'11" (180 cm) tall. My top of saddle to center of BB is 75cm & tip of nose saddle to center of stem is 54.6 cm. 

Currently i am a size 55 cm on a Pinarello Dogma and 56 cm on Specialized tarmac SL4. My LBS told me today that he would recommend I get a size Medium. Based on the posts I read this could work. Would Medium be good for me?

thanks for the help.


----------



## bikerjohn64

JC1974 said:


> Help!
> 
> I am looking at a 695 as well and I am having a hard time choosing the correct size. I am 5'11" (180 cm) tall. My top of saddle to center of BB is 75cm & tip of nose saddle to center of stem is 54.6 cm.
> 
> Currently i am a size 55 cm on a Pinarello Dogma and 56 cm on Specialized tarmac SL4. My LBS told me today that he would recommend I get a size Medium. Based on the posts I read this could work. Would Medium be good for me?
> 
> thanks for the help.


JC;
I'm the same height as you and currently ride a M 586 and have ridden the 695 in a M and would be the size I would buy if I did. I think your dealer is correct in sizing you up.


----------



## JC1974

bikerjohn64 said:


> JC;
> I'm the same height as you and currently ride a M 586 and have ridden the 695 in a M and would be the size I would buy if I did. I think your dealer is correct in sizing you up.


Thanks bikerjohn. 
I test rode a size large and it felt just fine but I did notice that the seat post was cut too much and the saddle was all the way forward. Size medium may be exactly what I need, I just hope it does not feel too small.

I have never had a harder time choosing a size on a bike before.


----------



## JC1974

Thanks everyone for all the help. I got a size Medium 695 Mondrian being built with Campy EPS (here is a quick picture). 

I'm not really liking my current Zipp 404 CC so Now i'm searching for the wheels to compliment this gorgeous frame.


----------



## Yalla Yalla Wheeler

*Look 695 frame size*

Dear Look riders!

I have followed the posts but still cannot work out what would be best for me!! I am unable to visit a dealer as I am working overseas and will need to have the bike shipped without riding it beforehand. I obviously don't what to get an expensive decision wrong!

Based on your experiences, can you please advise me: what would be the best frame size, stem length, handle bar width and crank length for me based on the following measurements for the 695 frame.

Thank you

Measurements
HEIGHT:	178 CM
TORSO:	147 CM
SHOULDER WIDTH:	37 CM
INSEAM:	83 CM
ARM LENGTH:65 CM


----------



## OrenPerets

147 cm torso / 178 cm height ?
seems way off... it leaves 30 cm for head, neck & legs !

Anyhow, i am the almost exactly same size as you (177 / 82 inseam).

Used to ride a medium (parlee, sizes the same as look), now riding a Large 595.

if you like to be stretched, than a large is great. i am running it with a 10 cm, -10 degrees stem. no spacers under stem.

if you go medium, probably a 11-12 cm stem + some spacers.

So IMHO... both sizes should work fine.
Oren


----------



## Yalla Yalla Wheeler

Thank you Oren for your reply.
I don't know where the torso measurement came from! I used an online frame size calculator and just copied the details onto this thread without reading it! My height and inseam were correct though.
Therefore, a Medium or Large could work. I appear to be inbetween the two sizes so appreciate your recommendation with the stem length too.
I have a Look 496 time trial frame in Small and it feels good and no feeling of being too small but my road bike I am replacing for the 695 is a 53 (Storck). While it feels fine when I ride it, it just looks too small with the seat post high.
I'll investigate further but thanks for your reply.


----------



## sub8

I am 175 cm and choose medium fits perfect when i took away the 15 mm spacer.I could use a small size keeping the spacer. So i would say a medium fit you good.


----------



## Yalla Yalla Wheeler

Thank you Sub8; medium it is. Now for the wheels...


----------



## JC1974

As mentioned earlier on this thread, I am 180 cm and after talking it over with my fit expert we decided that size Medium was best for me. Actually I could have gone with a large as well but Medium was a better fit. After the fit and after riding the bike for 3 days I am impressed and extremely happy. Size Medium was the best choice for me.


----------



## Spark

*695 Size?*

Hello I am new to the forum.

I am also having concerns about the correct size frame and wondering if anyone can offer any guidance? I have ordered an 'XL' on the advice of my LBS but fear it may be too large for me (Previously riding '56' SL3 Tarmac - 565cm TT with +6deg. 130cm stem/20mm of spacers).

I visited our local expo yesterday to speak with the rep and he was unable to offer a demo bike which I find a little odd?

Due to the cost of the frame I do not want to make the wrong decision, my measurements are:

Height: 187cm
Inseam: 90 cm
Arm: 63cm

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## JC1974

Spark said:


> Hello I am new to the forum.
> 
> I am also having concerns about the correct size frame and wondering if anyone can offer any guidance? I have ordered an 'XL' on the advice of my LBS but fear it may be too large for me (Previously riding '56' SL3 Tarmac - 565cm TT with +6deg. 130cm stem/20mm of spacers).
> 
> I visited our local expo yesterday to speak with the rep and he was unable to offer a demo bike which I find a little odd?
> 
> Due to the cost of the frame I do not want to make the wrong decision, my measurements are:
> 
> Height: 187cm
> Inseam: 90 cm
> Arm: 63cm
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


An XL appears too big for you. You are 7 cm taller than me and I just built a 695 in size Medium and the fit is perfect. I could have gone with a Large as well but prior to my decision I was measured and sized up by a fit expert who recommended a Medium. BTW, I also ride a Tarmac SL4 size 56cm. 

Reconsider your XL purchase please.


----------



## Tumppi

JC1974 said:


> An XL appears too big for you. You are 7 cm taller than me and I just built a 695 in size Medium and the fit is perfect. I could have gone with a Large as well but prior to my decision I was measured and sized up by a fit expert who recommended a Medium. BTW, I also ride a Tarmac SL4 size 56cm.
> 
> Reconsider your XL purchase please.


Tarmac 56cm with 130mm stem is almost identical with Look 695 XL with 120mm stem. I'm 180cm with 86.5 inseam and Look 695 size L suits me perfect. I would say size L is too small for Spark, because he has long 90cm inseam. And he needs quite a long headtube , because he is already riding with *plus* 6 degree stem with 2cm spacers. With L size Look it is even impossible to rise stem as high as nesessary?

Our team has couple of riders riding with 695 size XL and they are 186-190cm tall, some of them even use 130mm stem option, but most of them are riding with 120mm stem.


----------



## Spark

*695 sizing*

Hello JC1974 & Tumppi

Hello thank you all for your replies they are very much appreciated.

As you can probably image I've been having great difficulty deciding what to do for the best with quite a few different views on sizing. So I have been in contact with a Look fit specialist here in the UK for another opinion and again the advice has been XL over L due to the fact I have been using a 130 stem with a 565 TT and L 695 may require a 140 to achieve a similar fit.

I also prefer not to be too far over the front of the bike, so I think I'm going to stick with the XL frame and hope I can achieve the fit and look that I'm after.

@Tumppi: I have been looking at 'Kapo's" 695 build listed last year on 'weight weenies'. I like the setup he is using in the photo's and was wondering if you know the stem he is using as I believe you ride on the same team?

(I'm unable to post the link but for reference - weight weenies Look Mondrian XL).


----------



## Tumppi

Spark said:


> Hello JC1974 & Tumppi
> 
> 
> @Tumppi: I have been looking at 'Kapo's" 695 build listed last year on 'weight weenies'. I like the setup he is using in the photo's and was wondering if you know the stem he is using as I believe you ride on the same team?
> 
> (I'm unable to post the link but for reference - weight weenies Look Mondrian XL).


XL is the right one for you. Kapo use / has 120mm stem option and he is 186cm tall.


----------



## Spark

*Stem*

Thanks for the quick reply Tumppi

I suspect this will be the correct size stem for me too.


----------



## codemavn

Hi All,

I know I'm kind of necro-ing this thread, but from the responses it looks like the place to find out.


I'll try to keep it short, but after much saving and riding relative rubbish (7 years worth) I'm looking to pull the trigger on a 695 (never would've thought that I would be able to save the dosh). Now I was looking at the numbers over on Wiggle which put me on a medium for height or a L/XL for inside leg. Nothing really anything useful there. I'm 171cm tall (a touch over 67") with long legs and a short torso (particularly for a male!). There's no Look dealers anywhere near me (the only guys i knew here that used to sell them went into liquidation in December) so i'm shooting in the dark a little. What I do know, i recently hopped on a Cervelo R3 in a 54 and that seemed quite a reach for me to the hoods. 

I'm thinking a Small would be the right option, with possibly a 110mm stem (it's a shame Look has taken out the 10mm of adjustment there).

I've added my details below if that helps.

Many thanks in advance for any help or guidance you guys can give me.


Me:

Height: 1709mm (171cm, 5'7 1/4")
Inseam: 833mm (roughly 32 3/4", from floor, not jeans inseam)
Trunk: 595mm (roughly 23 3/8")
Forearm: 345mm (roughly 13 1/2")
Arm: 645mm (roughly 25 1/2")
Thigh:  624mm (roughly 24 1/2")
Lower Leg: 542mm (roughly 21 1/4")
Floor to Sternal notch: 1408mm (roughly 55 3/8")


----------



## codemavn

Lawr0ence said:


> The large frame is 56 but sloping would be 549.


Thanks for the quick reply. I get the sloping and effective TT etc, but I was more trying to decide between the S and the M. I'm certain that a L would be way too big for me, torso-wise.


----------



## codemavn

Anybody?


----------



## justin.

Sorry Codemavn, I was at Frostbike. So, now that I'm thawed out I'm thinking you'd be a small in the 695 as well. I'm 5'10", and I am comfortable on a medium with a 110 stem. We did have to remove the half moon adjustment for the time being due to patents pending. If it helps your decision, your local LOOK dealer can try a 110 stem on there before you commit. Once you get fitted, and test ride it for a while, then you can commit to a stem length and we can get it out to your shop. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## codemavn

Hi Justin. 

Glad to hear you're approaching a regular temperature. 

Thanks for the info. Being in Sydney and the demise of Cranks bike store in december we've been left with seemingly no look dealers. That's left us flying a little blind here. I'm probably about 900km (abt 560miles) from the nearest not so LBS that can show me a Look. 

I may have to make a trip to try one out, which is kind of annoying. 

It's just such a great bike, though. 

On another note, Will a 73cm BB to saddle top create too big a saddle to bar drop on a small frame?


----------



## londoncommuter

Sorry but can I also try to hi-jack this thread. I’m also agonising between a small and medium (although it’s actually a medium or no bike as the great deal I’ve been offered is only on a medium!). </SPAN>

I’m 174cm with a 80cm inseam, have a reach and stack on my current bike of 38cm/56cm, a miserly drop from saddle to bars of around 6cm and bottom bracket to top of saddle length of 71cm.</SPAN>

I’d like to run a normal stem rather than the C-stem (it doesn’t come with a C-Stem and they are extortionate to buy separately!) and with no spacers if possible so this would be pretty low I guess. 

To get the right drop it seems the medium would be better but would that leave me with a silly amount of seat post exposed and too little standover?</SPAN>

All help gratefully received.</SPAN>


----------



## brodyisaak

I have another sizing question! I'm thinking of the new 675 but I'm torn on the size and don't want to order in the wrong one. 

I'm 188cm with a 89cm inseam, I'm coming from a 58cm R3, with a 110mm stem. Should I go with the 55 or the 57cm? Any input would be really appreicated!


----------



## rivitman

brodyisaak said:


> I have another sizing question! I'm thinking of the new 675 but I'm torn on the size and don't want to order in the wrong one.
> 
> I'm 188cm with a 89cm inseam, I'm coming from a 58cm R3, with a 110mm stem. Should I go with the 55 or the 57cm? Any input would be really appreicated!


Hi brodyisaak, if you can get to Bristol we have both a M and L 675 in stock for you to try. Also we offer a proper bike fitting service.


----------



## rivitman

This may help or hinder. I'm 180cm in my socks and shrinking by the year. I went for a 695 in L with a 110mm stem. I'd say it looks right proportionately and it fits perfectly. 
View attachment 277302


----------



## codemavn

Rivit, that's a nice ride!

What's your saddle height (BB-saddle top) and saddle top - bar drop? I'm trying to get an idea of what the drop on a small would be like with a 72cm bb-saddle would be like. 

Thanks.


----------



## rivitman

codemavn said:


> Rivit, that's a nice ride!
> 
> What's your saddle height (BB-saddle top) and saddle top - bar drop? I'm trying to get an idea of what the drop on a small would be like with a 72cm bb-saddle would be like.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi codemavn, Thanks.
BB-saddle top is 768mm. Saddle top-bar drops is 270mm±. Good luck & hope you sort it.


----------



## codemavn

rivitman said:


> Hi codemavn, Thanks.
> BB-saddle top is 768mm. Saddle top-bar drops is 270mm±. Good luck & hope you sort it.


Awesome. Thanks! That does help a lot. 

Have fun riding it. I'll post a thread when I (finally) start my build.


----------



## insightt47

I just bought a 2012 Look 695 Mondrian online, using this thread to confirm which size I needed so I hope you guys are right! Im 183cm and I usually ride a 56-58. I chose 56.


----------



## courmayeur

Hi,

Realise that your post is from a while ago, but I'd be interested
* to hear how you have rated the medium 695 (i'm the same size)
* to see the the pics of your bike (can`t see them now)

look forward to hearing from you, 

C


----------



## mattk99

*Looking to purchase a 2013 look 695*

I am looking to purchase a look 695. i am 5'8" and 3/4...inseam of 30...i LBS only had a built up Medium, did a ride on it. i think i ii was bait streched out..want to go small...big purchase so i want to make sure that small is the way to go...thoughts?

a


RK250 said:


> Simon, I believe you're destine for the small. I'm your height but 83cm inseam and where I think a medium is too big for guys our size is in regard to getting enough bar drop. This is indeed related to your preference on lots of standover (or seatpost exposed). I think it would be ideal to see both bikes but I think you're going to end up on a small.
> Disclaimer; I'm on a med 595 and I think a small would have worked but so maxed out, also 695 is a different enough animal to consider change of size. Good luck.


<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## spdntrxi

mattk99 said:


> I am looking to purchase a look 695. i am 5'8" and 3/4...inseam of 30...i LBS only had a built up Medium, did a ride on it. i think i ii was bait streched out..want to go small...big purchase so i want to make sure that small is the way to go...thoughts?
> 
> a
> 
> <object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


get a small for sure...


----------



## justin.

spdntrxi said:


> get a small for sure...


I agree. A small would be a much better fit for you.


----------



## mattk99

Thanks!!


spdntrxi said:


> get a small for sure...


<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## mattk99

Thanks Justin. 

Im obviously going to get a pro fit, but based on my hight, would i be able to extend the stem and saddle post enough?



justin. said:


> I agree. A small would be a much better fit for you.


<object type="cosymantecnisbfw" cotype="cs" id="SILOBFWOBJECTID" style="width: 0px; height: 0px; display: block;"></object>


----------



## JonSG

Some help would be appreciated here as well.

Deciding between the small and XS in the 695. I am 5"5', with about a 29" inseam. Currently ride a Parlee that has a 525 top tube. Current stem is a 95. Was thinking the XS was the way to go, but after reading this thread am worried that if I go too small am going to have to much saddle to bar drop. Am 48, and not as flexible any more so don't want the pro racer fit.

Thanks for any thoughts.

Jonathan


----------



## justin.

JonSG said:


> Some help would be appreciated here as well.
> 
> Deciding between the small and XS in the 695. I am 5"5', with about a 29" inseam. Currently ride a Parlee that has a 525 top tube. Current stem is a 95. Was thinking the XS was the way to go, but after reading this thread am worried that if I go too small am going to have to much saddle to bar drop. Am 48, and not as flexible any more so don't want the pro racer fit.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.
> 
> Jonathan


Jonathan, 

A XS is going to have a TT of 51.5 while the SM will have a TT of 53. I actually have my 5 foot tall wife on an XS, but I did have to get creative and use a 50mm Thomson stem. I'm thinking a SM with a 80 stem would fit you well. A SM will come with a 90 stem, so you will have to request a different one for fitment. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## spdntrxi

If I was 5.5... Personally I'd go for xs. He'll I'm 5.8 and if I get an aerolight to replace the 695.. I will consider an XS myself


----------



## mindanalyzer

Hi
I am resurrecting an old thread because I need help with the fitting of a look 695 frame

I just ordered a brand new 2013 look 695 SR frame in SMALL that I am supposed to receive this week. I am 5’ 7.5” w/ 29.5” inseam. I ordered it with a 90mm C-stem [extendable to 100mm].

My current bike is a Trek madone 4.5 size 54. To give the story about the fitting, I was having serious lower back/upper glutes problems about 6 months ago and I decided to pay for a Retul3D fit. The fitter informed me that the top tube was too long for me but that a shorter stem 70 mm could remedy this situation. The saddle (SMP selle stratos) was moved back a considerable distance to a -66 mm setback, the look gray cleats were replaced by red and moved all the way to the back. Some spacers were added to the headset. 
The end result was a saddle height of 706 mm, a handlebar reach of 497 mm and a handlebar drop of -28 mm. My Trek has an effective top tube of 543 mm and an effective seat tube angle of 73 degrees

After this fitting my lower back problems alleviated (I later found out that what is really happening is that my gluteus medius and maximus are weak and not engaging properly and for this I am carrying out a specific strengthening program), but I lost a lot of power (more than 150 watts in the sprints). I was told that I would get used to the new position but months went by and the power didn’t come back. I ride in a group that is very fast (crits-like rides and long rides on weekends) and I found myself constantly struggling. My FTP is 245 watts

After a while I decided to move the saddle forward (about -35 mm, give or take, setback now), a bit up as well and installed the 90 mm stem again and the power has returned. I am using kinesiology tape for my glute muscles and they have not bothered me so much.

All of this was to give you an idea about my current fit. 

Retul3D fit -> stem: 70 mm, setback: -66 mm, saddle height: 706 mm (position: too upright and far back)
Later modifications -> stem: 90 mm, setback: - 35 mm, saddle height: 710 mm (position: more aero and forward)

Note: In the trek I have a Ritchey EvoCurve carbon handlerbar with a 80 mm reach


NOW BACK TO THE 695

The effective top tube of the 695 small is 52.8cm with a seat tube angle of 74.5 degrees. 

The question is:

Could I build it with a ZIPP SL-70 aero carbon handlebar (short reach of 70 mm) using either the 90 mm C-stem or 100 mm (moon-like shape extension). I was doing some math adding up the effective top tube + stem + HB reach, but I am not sure that this is the way


Can someone advise?


note: I was considering moving the Ritchey EvoCurve HB to the 695 but it has a big scratch that I hate (stupidly made by me forcing the darn C260 stem) and also the fact that I would love to make the SL-70 work in the new bike. The idea is to start using the Trek (has a Quarq PM) as training bike and for rainy days and the Look for the fast rides

New Bike:
- 2013 Look 695 w/ SRAM force chainrings
- SRAM force group 10 spd
- ZIPP 303s
- Fizik antares R1
- Hopefully ZIPP SL-70 aero carbon HB


----------

